# 4k streaming



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Good afternoon gentlemen, Just purchased an entry level 50 inch Vizio M series 4K UHD and also the roku 4 which has 4K streaming, I have 2 questions. Are new 4K HDMI cables necessary? I have some on the way from monoprice just in case Second question is do I need to upgrade my receiver to one that has 4K capability? Thanks in advance


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

JQueen said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen, Just purchased an entry level 50 inch Vizio M series 4K UHD and also the roku 4 which has 4K streaming, I have 2 questions. Are new 4K HDMI cables necessary? I have some on the way from monoprice just in case Second question is do I need to upgrade my receiver to one that has 4K capability? Thanks in advance


 Yes, on the AVR question and as for the cables read this.
http://www.techradar.com/us/news/television/ultra-hd-everything-you-need-to-know-about-4k-tv-1048954


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

JBrax said:


> Yes, on the AVR question and as for the cables read this.
> http://www.techradar.com/us/news/television/ultra-hd-everything-you-need-to-know-about-4k-tv-1048954


Thank you for response and article. I guess I will start researching and shopping. I wish my receiver was 4k capable I wasn't quite ready to part ways with it


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

JQueen said:


> Thank you for response and article. I guess I will start researching and shopping. I wish my receiver was 4k capable I wasn't quite ready to part ways with it


Could I still continue to use my Marantz by connecting HDMI to ARC output and run optical for audio and let the tv upscale to 4k? I guess my only problem then would be my roku streaming 4k?


----------

